# PLEASE HELP -- Bump on side



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I am hoping someone can help me here. I woke up this morning to one of my RB piranha having a huge bump on its side.. What do you think happend. What is this? What would be a good remedy... My water parameters are great.. I have 6 RBP in a 125 gallon.. Any advice or help is appreciated.. If you need additional (better) photos I will try my best. *****SEE ATTACHED PHOTOS*****


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Any body has any ideas?? I added melafix and removed the carbon from my filters.. Anything else I should do.

It almost looks like he ran into something and broke (I know it sounds funny!!) some bones..


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> Any body has any ideas?? I added melafix and removed the carbon from my filters.. Anything else I should do.
> 
> It almost looks like he ran into something and broke (I know it sounds funny!!) some bones..
> [snapback]869213[/snapback]​


Did the fish gradually show this bump or did it appear overnight? If it was gradual then I would suspect some form of tumor or parasitic nodule. If the bump is not an injury (which I doubt), then it is either a tumor or lump of parasites. Because it is internal, the treatment is difficult if not impossible. I would isolate the fish (hospital tank) and treat with the following chemicals individually; Niclosamide, Piperazine citrate, or Praziquantel. Each one of these chemcials needs to be in the food the fish eats. I don't have experience with these chemicals or if they're safe for piranha. I do know your fish is infested, and it could spread to the others. Better to lose only one, rather then all of them. Check for products on the market which contain these chemicals if you''re up to the challenge. Best of luck.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Only one person offering advice? Come on people, where are the disease/injury guru's of P-fury. For the most part I look at my p's quite offen and I do not remember that bump on the side yesterday. It seemed like it happened over night??

Should I isolate him in a hospital tank?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If it happened overnight, it could simply be an inflammation caused by bumping into a an object like a piece of driftwood. If the bump is where I think it is (upper right hand region above the belly, hard to tell from the pic...), it doesn't seem to be internal parasites. Watch it carefully to see if the bump spreads, becomes infected, or if there is anything unusual about its feces (just in case). If it's just an inflammation, it will subside without any treatment (assuming it doesn't get infected).


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

DonH (and anyone else who would like to give an opinion)

Here is a little better pic, with the bump outlined.. Sorry about my "paint" skills but I believe you will get the point! Thanks for your help, it is appreciated!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I still thinks it's some kind of inflammation. Just keep a close eye on it and make sure your water parameters are in check to reduce the risk of infection.

Also, have you added any new fish without quarantining them recently? There is a chance that it's a parasite (I don't think so though). Do you see anything protruding from the bump?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

DonH -- thanks so much for your insite! NO, no new feed have been added without at least 2 weeks quarentined.

I gave them there treat of feeders (only once a month) last Monday. However, they were quarentine for 2 weeks!

Nothing is protruding from the bump.. Looking at it this morning it has appeared to be a bit smaller.. (not as noticeable) So I am feeling much better about it this morning!! But I will definitly keep my eye on it and watch my parameters...

THANKS AGAIN







DonH


----------

